# 2 New Girlies



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

You know how the story starts
I went to Petco today and looked at the bettas.....haha
So we picked up our "29" gallon tank today from a friend...it was really a 20 gallon long:-? So we went to Petco to get some decorations and I brought home these two girls they don't have names yet so suggestions will be appreciated.
View attachment 13149


View attachment 13150


View attachment 13151


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg I've never seen such a yellow betta! Great find!! They're beautiful.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Both are very nice but I reallly love the yellow one! Sunshine & Rainbow.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

WOW...I have been searching for a yellow female forever...I'm so jealous!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I really like the yellow girl. What about Miss PacMan for her?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! As soon as I walked in I grabbed the yellow one like immediately. I've never seen a yellow female either. And I like Sunshie and Rainbow. Ummm


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

I love the yellow one so much! I'm really jealous. I would name them sunny and rainy, because the second betta is blue.


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

For a sorority I would rather have a 20g long than a 29g. More tank floor space for plants and other decor Plus bettas dont need such a high tank and would probably prefer it to be alittle shorter anyways since they are labrynth breathers. I would love to get a free 20g long and to find a yellow female for my sorority. Nice find


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I LOVE that yellow one. Pretty bettas. I would call them Stormy and Sunny.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!
But one question she has a beard when she flares but she has an egg spot. So I'm kinda confused.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!! That yellow one is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, I see eggs, so no worries, it's a girl.


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Females sorta have beards, theyre just not that long. It looks like a female to me. I guess theres always a chance they mislabeled it and its actually a young male. More opinions will probably come to help you.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!
And Thanks haha that's a relief


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Also I think both of them are marbles. The yellow on has a couple of black scales on one side ad black lipstick. The blue/purple one has a purple smudge on one of her pectorals so I'm looking forward to what turns out.


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Also I think both of them are marbles. The yellow on has a couple of black scales on one side ad black lipstick. The blue/purple one has a purple smudge on one of her pectorals so I'm looking forward to what turns out.


 Keep us updated with pics if they start to change.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

So so so pretty!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very pretty lemon and sakura


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok so after getting to know their personalities I FINALLY decided on names haha...Sunshine and Stormy.Thanks for all the name suggestions.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp*The yellow female is Amazing!You could name her sunshine.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

your welcome anytime


----------

